

Google Labs: Similar Images and Google News Timeline - coglethorpe
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/hard-at-play-in-google-labs-with.html

======
dryicerx
This is pretty exciting stuff! Content based image retrieval has been an
active and hot topic in research for years, yet I have rarely seen them in
action that much specially in the form of any new startups, which is really
surprising for me.

The startup I am working on is somewhat related to CBIR but in a different
way, so it's definitely cool to see more implementations spark up in this
field.

